# Mosquito Muzzleloader



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone have a map of the sectors for the Mosquito muzzleloader hunt? Drew January 8th, wanted to get an idea of the areas.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Why didn't they provide you with a map? I'd call them. How do they expect you to know where to go? That's a big, dead flat area, and it could be easy to get lost out there. I'm sure they've made provision to keep that from happening, but foreknowledge is always comforting.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Buckeye - It's common at these hunts to pick your spot out of a hat when you arrive in the morning. Sometimes guys will have prior knowledge or paperwork from past hunts that they hang onto. I hunted it in the past as a youth and remember it being wet and thick.


----------



## GFP (Jul 12, 2012)

The map as well as the general instructions and the paper you and your partner have to fill out and bring to the hunt are in the controlled hunt information section of the department web site.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

They will assign you an area when you get there. They have an aerial view map that will show you where to park and the "block" your hunting. Good luck!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone shoot anything at mosquito on the 8th? Heading there in the morning. Buddy had to pass so he gave me his permit.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well did anyone get a deer?? did you see anything?? did you enjoy your hunt??
sherman


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Between 2 of us seen 17 so far today. Only took 1 shot at a decent buck but missed. Still got about 1.5 hr left see what happens.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We just took the 1 shot. Seen a little yearling a little bigger than my German shorthair that walked broadside 50 yds away to make it 18 for the day, I just couldn't pull the trigger on something that small don't need the meat that bad. When we got back to check out around 515 9 deer had been checked and there were still a lot of guys who hadn't checked in yet.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Hunt on the 8th in sector A-2. I saw about a dozen deer, only 2 with gun range however. Pair of Amish in our sector drove all day, claimed to see 30 or more. 15 deer had been checked when we checked out at 515, including 3 nice bucks according to the technician.


----------



## notagain (Feb 18, 2008)

I hunted A1 yesterday and seen 8 deers, by 9:15. Got a nice 8 pointer and started the long drag out. Jumped 2 big does on the way out that ran across the ice.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

I hunted C-13 on Jan 15. I saw 2 doe my partner saw 5 doe all before 10am. Most of these where kicked out of the corn when the amish drove through it. I talked to 8 guys that hunted this sector none of them got one from here. There where 9 deer total taken when I checked out. It sounds like sector A and D where the places to be judging from the shooting. Heard 33 shots all day.


----------

